# Need dry skin help



## starryskies (Apr 27, 2010)

does anyone here have psoriasis?  the itchiness is driving me crazy and i have gone through tubs and tubs of moisturizers and creams (eucerin, aveeno, cetaphil, cerave, etc etc).  though what i really wanted to know was how do you cover it up, any makeup recommendations that will actually stay on?  foundations and concealors seem to rub off.. do i use leg and body spray-tan cans, would they help?


----------



## miakepia (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Need psoriasis help*

hi
i also have psoriasis. first off, you need to know there is no cure. psoriasis is inflammation caused by your skin cells attacking themselves. sometimes this is caused by an auto-immune disorder, such as arthritis. contrary to popular belief, arthritis can strike anyone at any age. doctors aren't sure why this is.

if you investigate with your doctor and find that you do have arthritis, it may be an idea to go on medication to help manage it. this may have some effect on the psoriasis.

basically, there is no fool-proof way of beating psoriasis. the cheapest, and simplest way of alleviating symptoms though is light therapy. This can be as simple as getting a bit of sun (with protection of course!). over the counter, you can apply cortisone cream, although this should be used with extreme caution as overuse can cause your skin to thin. there are also special shampoos created for those with psoriasis on their heads. the shampoo has a type of coal extract that helps alleviate itching and flaking. sometimes i use the shampoo on my foot (lol) just to cool it down during flare ups.

self tan, moisturisers and make up will do pretty much nothing. i would recommend being kind to your skin and using products without perfume. good ol aqueous creame should do the trick with moisturising. i also find that the absolute best skin cleanser for my easily dried and inflamed skin is johnson & johnson baby top to toe wash. the one in the yellow bottle. its great cos its super cheap, has no soap, no scent and cleans brilliantly without irritating my skin.

good luck with your condition, and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## starryskies (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Need psoriasis help*

hey there!

thanks for your reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ok so i've finally finally finallyyyyyyyy gotten it somewhat under control.  the sunshine and coal tar helped ALOT!  its gone down considerably (very minor and not as bothersome).  i guess the sun made the spots darker and now i've got major hyperpigmentation where the spots are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still have psoriasis on my arms and legs but the texture of the skin is alot better and not flaky, just superdry and rough.. and have super-dark spots on those same areas.  any suggestions on covering my arm spots with makeup?


----------



## shatteredshards (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Need psoriasis help*

I  don't have it myself, but one of my friends does, and since you mentioned lotions and moisturizers did nothing, I thought I'd pass on that she told me she actually had some luck switching to a lotion with no petroleum ingredients (one that had minimal chemical ingredients, to be exact), and that it seemed to help more than the standard stuff. Eucerin and Aveeno both use petroleum/mineral oil in their lotions and creams, and Cetaphil and CeraVe just look to be lots of chemicals.


----------



## starryskies (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Need psoriasis help*

thanks shatteredshards, will keep a lookout to see what i can find..

in the meantime, my search still continues for makeup that can be used on the body and wont come off on clothing


----------



## redecouverte (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Need psoriasis help*

I also often have psoriasis and eczema..
I use neem oil, black soap and shea butter. I  also switched to fragrance-free natural products.They made a huge difference
I did the same for my laundry powder and use a natural one that I purchase from etsy!!


----------



## ruthless (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Need psoriasis help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_thanks shatteredshards, will keep a lookout to see what i can find..

in the meantime, my search still continues for makeup that can be used on the body and wont come off on clothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You should probably start searching online for make up made to cover scars and other skin disfigurations, like port wine stains. Those are specialized concealers and I believe some are even waterproof. Hope this helped.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Need psoriasis help*

My mom has psoriasis on her leg and found that glycerin-based products have helped keep it at bay due to its moisturizing properties.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Need psoriasis help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_does anyone here have psoriasis? the itchiness is driving me crazy and i have gone through tubs and tubs of moisturizers and creams (eucerin, aveeno, cetaphil, cerave, etc etc). though what i really wanted to know was how do you cover it up, any makeup recommendations that will actually stay on? foundations and concealors seem to rub off.. do i use leg and body spray-tan cans, would they help?_

 


Hi, My exboyfriend has had psoriasis since birth. He takes medication for it but he said that Aveeno has been the only thing that really helps. He swears by it. It seems like covering it up would make it worse?


----------



## flushed (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Need psoriasis help*

Go to the derm. I'm not sure if you have private insurance, but my doc prescribed some Clobex (spray and shampoo) and it costed me about $80 altogether. I think it would've been around $350 without insurance, but it's the best thing I've ever used. It reeeeally works, but is really strong too so be careful!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Need psoriasis help*

I don't have any makeup rec's but for the itchiness try applying _Selsun Gold_ shampoo topically. Just follow the instructions on the bottle, it works wonders.


----------



## Avozilla (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Need psoriasis help*

My friend at my cosmetology school has it, and she uses Corn Husker's Oil on her skin. She also gets it on her scalp, and does a dandruff treatment on that-that is, she applies the dandruff shampoo (this one specifically is amazing.) to her scalp with a needle nose bottle and puts on a processing cap and lets the steam from her shower heat it up (Or when she comes in to the school, she sits under the dryer for about 10-15 minutes). She then rinses it out and conditions her hair (dandruff shampoo is very drying which is also why she only bases her scalp with it, and not shampoo her hair with it.)


----------



## starryskies (Oct 26, 2010)

redecouverte said:


> I did the same for my laundry powder and use a natural one that I purchase from etsy!!


 
	Thank you redecouverte, can you recommend the product names that you have been using?  Can i find these products in regular stores, or do you order them online?  Is there a weblink?

  	What does neem oil do, is it just an oil that you apply on the scalp?


----------



## starryskies (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the recommendations everyone.. i will be sure to try them all one-by-one and see how it goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm using all the creams and moisturizing and stuff, but just want to cover up the spots on my knuckles.  Thats the first thing anyone asks when they see my hands.. its like "What happened to you hand".   Uggggh!!!  Wish there was a way to hide it better, if there was makeup that really stayed on there and didnt rub away on clothes and everywhere.


----------



## starryskies (Oct 26, 2010)

shatteredshards said:


> I don't have it myself, but one of my friends does, and since you mentioned lotions and moisturizers did nothing, I thought I'd pass on that she told me she actually had some luck switching to a lotion with no petroleum ingredients (one that had minimal chemical ingredients, to be exact), and that it seemed to help more than the standard stuff. Eucerin and Aveeno both use petroleum/mineral oil in their lotions and creams, and Cetaphil and CeraVe just look to be lots of chemicals.


 
	Shatteredshards - What is the name of the lotion that your friend uses?  Thanks!


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 27, 2010)

I have psoriasis too, and have finally got it under control after a few years of horribleness.

  	I started seeing a herbalist, who pointed out that what I thought was excema is actually psoriasis and that I have auto immune tendencies (I have a number of allergies and I am hypermobile). I've been taking 2000mg (3000mg when I remember) of evening primrose oil and 1200mg (twice that when I remember) of essential fatty acids for about 6 months now, as well as echinacea, and now I have also added olive leaf extract to that.

  	I use coconut oil with rosemary and cedarwood on my scalp at least once a week (usually when I go swimming because it protects my hair colour at the same time) and wash my body with Pears soap which is incredibly mild (and it reminds me of my gran!). The sun did help, but I haven't had a recurrence since the sun went in.


----------

